

How to Get Meetings With People Too Busy to See You - jlees
http://women2.com/how-to-get-meetings-with-people-too-busy-to-see-you/

======
lifeisstillgood
This is a straight cut and paste job. I don't see it as industrial scale
content farming but its pretty strange to see it - it's this article
[http://steveblank.com/2013/08/12/how-to-get-meetings-with-
pe...](http://steveblank.com/2013/08/12/how-to-get-meetings-with-people-too-
busy-to-see-you/) copied in its _entirety_ and then linked to. Quoting is one
thing, this is strange.

